# Greek doctors use platelet-rich plasma treatment to reverse the menopause



## Astarte (Apr 17, 2016)

Very interesting article in New Scientist about a new treatment which re-activates the ovaries and can restore ovulation after menopause has already occurred. It has resulted in fertile eggs being produced for about two-thirds of the women treated. It still needs more testing but looks promising.

https://www.newscientist.com/article/mg23130833-100-menopause-reversal-restores-periods-and-produces-fertile-eggs/

/links


----------



## Angel_Delight (Jan 23, 2011)

This sounds amazing if it works. I had pof, it would have been great to have this option.


----------

